

Phone rage: How people react to slow mobile sites - sajal83
http://www.webperformancetoday.com/2011/10/21/phone-rage-how-people-react-to-slow-mobile-sites/

======
anigbrowl
This is a silly, content-free infographic...which I'll forgive, because it's
Friday. But poorly-implemented mobile sites are a huge pain in the ass. I am
sick of sites that try to shovel megabytes of advertising drivel at me over a
3g connection when I just want to check the news, and equally sick of sites
that think one-sentence paragraphs are all that should fit on a page and that
I should load each new paragraph in turn.

After the third time, I tend to avoid these news outlets and just not click on
links to them. If a news story is important, it will probably be covered
somewhere else soon enough. When I get home to my desktop, I tend to remove
those sources from my news feed as well. Sure, most people won't bother to do
that. But they'll stop clicking on anything with your name on it if your site
isn't usable.

